# Going blind?!



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay so heres the deal. Nothings changed, his routine is normal, eats normal, poops are normal, and hes just as friendly as ever. But Squiggys eyes seem to be shading over white, and he bumps into a lot of stuff when hes out exploring. Do hedgies get cataracts?? I'm taking to the vet soon this week, but there are no other openings sooner than wed. What should I do? :|


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes they do get cataracts. Usually it affects the elderly but I have heard of a couple of lines where it developed young. Sometimes it starts as a very tiny spot and develops slowly, other times it takes over the whole eye very quickly. 

Keep his cage the same layout all the time which will help him feel more secure. Blindness rarely bothers them and they continue doing everything normally.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Any time there is change in the eyes, you should take the hedgehog in to see a veterinarian to rule out other problems, like infection, corneal ulcer, glaucoma, etc. 

If it does turn out to be a cataract, hedgehogs do very well blind. My boy who had full cataracts in both eyes did so well that he fooled some vet techs, until they saw his white eyes. Just don't rearrange their environment, and talk to him alot to prevent startling him when you pick him up.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the great advice! He seems to be just fine even when he cant see, and his home layout (I hate saying cage) is the same as before. It started off slow and suddenly boom, his eyes are almost all white already. His right eye went faster than his left though. Just one more day for a vet. Though to be honest Squiggy was a klutz even before going blind :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Update! Okay, so we went to the vet on wed and the doc said that he is in fact going blind. However, his blindness is coming from just aging since hes now almost 3 and there doesn't seem to be any health concerns (phew!) All in all he is a very healthy, friendly boy. He was very good with being handled by the vet and the technicians, hardly a huff lol. I'm just glad my baby is fine, he's still my sweet sweet boy.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's great news. He will be perfectly fine. I've had many over the years with cataracts. My KeiLei has them now but she was blind, possibly from birth so it doesn't make any difference to her, only in appearance.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

As bad as this sounds... Yeh for blindness! At least it isn't something that is a serious health problem.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy to hear he's going to be ok!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm really glad to hear that he's going to be okay.  Blindness is really more devastating for people than for animals. I've had many other animals over the years that have developed cataracts or have had eye(s) removed from glaucoma. They have adapted very well, as long as the furniture stays the same. Although, I had one dog that would always just walk into a wall or a corner and she would just make a series of left turns until she was out of it again. I felt bad for her, but she was a happy dog. Sounds like Squiggy is doing well and I'm so glad he was a good boy at the vet!


----------



## joloveshedgies (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh love him, I am so glad it is nothing life threatening sweets.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yay Squiggy! Very happy to hear it is not more serious. It is amazing how well animals will adapt to loss of eyesight.


----------

